# Opinions on Traynor YGL1?



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I may have a chance at a current model YGL1. In fact, this particular one is covered in a factory tweed, rather than black tolex. It seems like a decent deal, though it's a few bucks more than the vintage ones I was looking at. The obvious benefit of a new / newish one is that I shouldn't have any issues with old caps and so on. Also, it has an effects loop.

I was originally looking at vintage Traynors, but I got a bit scared off when considering the possible issues with reliability and maintenance.

It's doubtful I'd be playing anywhere with it other than at home so I don't need gig volumes but if I do have a chance to play out, I'd like to have it as an option.

Anyone here with experiences to share, good or bad about the YGL1?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a YGL1 with the band, plenty of amp for my purposes.

I wasn't taken with the dirt on this, or the YCV20WR either,
though the YGL has a few more options/voicings and a much better reverb, imo.
I use it as a clean platform and run pedals through it.

I do remember at home, when I plugged in my big board, that I run into the front and FX loop of my Maz 8.
Some pedals that I ran through the FX loop acted a bit strangely, differently than with my Maz.
There was no problem with my home setup, but with the YGL the levels were out of whack and some just didn't sound right, or the same.
Odd I know, but that was my perception anyway. In the band, I just run a noise suppressor through there to silence the whole rig.

I would recommend this amp though, I've had no trouble as of yet.
Some hours logged on it at home and maybe 5 hours once a week now with the band.
I did do a speaker swap, Weber Blue Dog in the combo and a Silver Bell in the x-cab.

I didn't know that they made a tweed version, neat.
Of course, if you can try it out first, do so.
What's the cost of this one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had mine since Nov. 2015 and have gigged it a lot. Practice once a week on top of that. I have no complaints so far, lots of power for what i do. I play in 2 duos and a trio, keyboards, guitars, no drums. I only use a compressor and delay pedal and play clean most of the time. I swapped the speaker in it and put in a Jensen, nothing exotic, just wanted to see what difference it made. So far, its been very reliable, no issues. I like the "voicing" switch, USA,Normal or Brit. The normal position really warms it up and adds some punch to it.
I added some casters on it to roll around but its not heavy. Mine was one year old when i bought it, original tubes. There is a good video on Youtube about Kim Mitchell demoing it and he does a good job.
I paid 450.00 used for mine and it was pretty much mint. Hope this helps out.


----------



## weaksauce (Mar 20, 2006)

I've had one for probably 4 years now...I just changed the power tubes this past December. I agree about the effects loop levels being a little wonky, and the dirt when it's cranked not being my favourite, but it's been a solid pedal platform, and the reverb is pretty good! Handles pretty much any pedal I throw at it, nice and loud when I need it, but sounds great even when I'm playing at low volumes at home.


----------

